# Used Compound Bow for New 3D Shooter



## NoBowtal (Dec 4, 2011)

Hey Folks,
I'm a bullseye pistol shooter who also spends a little time on the skeet range.

Lately I've been thinking about taking up 3D archery. The gun range I belong to has a 3D range, and it looks like it would be a lot of fun.
I had a Bear compound bow when I was a teenager, some 30+ years ago.

Is it possible to get into a used starter bow for less than $300.00? I was looking on Ebay and seen several compound bows for under $300.00.

Can you use a "target" bow for 3D competition?

Do you have any recommendations for a used compound bow?

I would appreciate any suggestions, of advise you can offer.

Thank you,
Tim


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

First thing, and most critical, is getting your draw length measured and starting there. Im sure you know how important fit is to accuracy  Once you have that figured out, for your price range, i would deffinetly check the classifieds on here. There are a ton of great deals on top shelf bows only 3 - 4 years old. 

For 3D any bow will work, doesnt matter the brand or the color. Id tell you my set up but it doesnt matter, cuz everyone is different. But most any bow made will be as accurate as you can be, as long as its tuned reasonably well to the arrows. 

I will say finding a loaded, ready to shoot bow may be hard to find at that price, but keep lookin. You never know what'll show up.


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

lots of good used bows in classifieds, and as someone stated make sure it fits YOU if it dont you will have alot of trouble, seek expert advice


----------



## AOarcheryshop (Feb 28, 2008)

Great answers so far, try to find something thats no more than five years old and make sure it fits you or you will dump a lot of money into making it fit if you can even find the parts.


----------



## NoBowtal (Dec 4, 2011)

I found a reference online that says to establish your draw length, take a measurement from middle finger tip to middle finger tip, subtract 15", and divide by 2.
That puts my required draw length at 28.5".


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

Thats a great starting point, and it could be spot on. that formula for me comes to 28.8, and i shoot a 29" draw, so its not all bad lol. Some bows have fixed length cams, some have modules you can swap out, and some rotate to allow for a range of draw length adjustment. 

The draw back to bows with fixed length while you are just gettin into it, is just that they are one length. So if you get a bow with a 28.5" cam/cams, and find its too short, you have to have access to a bow press or a pro shop, find the right cams, and swap them out, and on top of that, maybe or maybe not be able to use the same strings/cables. 

I hate to start throwing brands out there cuz it always turns into a flame fest on here but ill give my honest opinions, mileage may vary :wink:

If I were starting out and not just quite sure what i was going to end up with, I'd look for a 2003 and up Hoyt Protec or Ultratec with a cam and a half set up. Hoyt makes a solid bow with some of the best limbs in the business, hard to go wrong with that. Ive seen them in the classifieds here for around $300, sometimes with a rest, sometimes not. 

Not sure how much weight you would be comfortable with, but for 3D and for a lot of practicing, I'd say 50 - 60# would be somewhere in the right neighborhood. That way you can start at the low end and build up the shooter muscles that you may not even realize you have until you shoot a couple hundred arrows lol.

I know there are others out there that are good, solid, accurate dependable bows. Im just throwin my opinion out there. But just starting out i think a bow that you can tweak the draw length to be able to find the sweet spot is a bonus.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

NoBowtal said:


> Hey Folks,
> I'm a bullseye pistol shooter who also spends a little time on the skeet range.
> 
> Lately I've been thinking about taking up 3D archery. The gun range I belong to has a 3D range, and it looks like it would be a lot of fun.
> ...



To many variables to give them all to you for choosing the right bow. $300.00 for barebow might be tough. Older bows in classifiads drop value quickly and there can be some buys at times. I would really visit a few pro shops in your area and find out what you can draw and draw length first before making a purchase. Price often depends on qaulity of bow. Good luck and it can be habit forming.

Example of good buy and bow. Adjustable draw length. Fair price and honestly these are good shooters. Not the fastest but if shooting ASA 280fps all you need. IBO you may want something faster. Yes you can shoot a tournament bow. I paid $400.00 for 07 Pro Elite thats a great shooting bow.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1636060
DB


----------



## WhitBri (Jan 30, 2007)

As much as I love the AT classifieds I have always recommended to start looking at the local pro shop, 1. they will help you with the correct DL if you let them and 2. they will help you with the set up if you buy from them. Especially if you don't have someone you know that knows a lot about archery the extra you spend at a pro shop for a used bow will be worth it in the long run. As far as the draw specific bows if you go through a pro shop many times they have numerous cams sitting around that they will swap in and out for you for nothing, if you buy from them, they won't do that if you buy on AT and later take the bow to them, and that goes for any bow, if you buy on AT and bring a bow to them to work on they will do the work, but will charge the going rate, if you buy from them the often times don't charge or charge a lesser fee depending on work. Lots of variables so I won't throw out names, but I would say go to the local shops and try them out yourself, you will find one that feels right to you.


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

Daniel Boone said:


> To many variables to give them all to you for choosing the right bow. $300.00 for barebow might be tough. Older bows in classifiads drop value quickly and there can be some buys at times. I would really visit a few pro shops in your area and find out what you can draw and draw length first before making a purchase. Price often depends on qaulity of bow. Good luck and it can be habit forming.
> 
> Example of good buy and bow. Adjustable draw length. Fair price and honestly these are good shooters. Not the fastest but if shooting ASA 280fps all you need. IBO you may want something faster. Yes you can shoot a tournament bow. I paid $400.00 for 07 Pro Elite thats a great shooting bow.
> 
> ...


.......Daniel Boone, thats a screaming good deal on that ProTec....As for arrow speed, that bow with a good tune and set-up will shoot plenty fast for Hunter class, even in the IBO shoots....And look like a real Hunting bow also!.....L.O.L.............Harperman


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

Your shooting style would be the biggest cost factor.
If you want all the bells and whistles on the bow like most people on this forum then I would say figure at least close to $600+ or go bare bones and shoot non-sights and fingers and you have just the cost of the bow. But for a fingers bow you need a long axle to axle.
Don.


----------

